# Juniper Lake - Bass Tournament - Huge Success



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Stopped by A&W Bait and Tackle yesterday and learned there were 43 boats registered for the bass tournament last Saturday at Juniper Lake. Game Warden said this was the largest bass tournament he has ever attended. The winner won with 17 lb 15 oz and the big bass was 8 lb 3 oz. Understand there were so many who wanted to register that some were actually turned away. Obviously a huge success. Also learned A & W may co-host another one using Black Creek Lodge but this time include other freshwater fish, I. e. bream, crappie, etc. 
I had planned to attend just to watch the show but was over at Lake Talquin pulling crappie.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

17 lbs on Juniper? How did that happen lol? 43 boats is a lot on that lake. I almost went, but glad i didn't. Glad they had some success.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

fishwalton said:


> Stopped by A&W Bait and Tackle yesterday and learned there were 43 boats registered for the bass tournament last Saturday at Juniper Lake. Game Warden said this was the largest bass tournament he has ever attended. The winner won with 17 lb 15 oz and the big bass was 8 lb 3 oz. Understand there were so many who wanted to register that some were actually turned away. Obviously a huge success. Also learned A & W may co-host another one using Black Creek Lodge but this time include other freshwater fish, I. e. bream, crappie, etc.
> I had planned to attend just to watch the show but was over at Lake Talquin pulling crappie.



Is this the lake in De Funiak near Holly Lake?

NJD


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Juniper*

Yes, this is the lake. Local paper that came out today had a number of photos of the tournament.


----------



## wvskeeter (Mar 26, 2014)

I went to see the weight in and it was a good tournament. Lots of fish caught. There were a couple bags over 17 lbs and like mentioned above BB was 8+. There were also a couple 7 pound class fish caught. A & W did a great job. :thumbup:


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I understand 2nd Place was 17 lb 13 oz. two oz. below the winner.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*weight*

I didn't know all the top winners were in the 17 lb range. I did know 2nd place came in only 2 oz. below the 1st place winner. That must have been quiet a show for little Juniper Lake. When A & W does one down at Black Creek. I may participate if they include other than bass. I'm not a bass angler except for when they bite by accident.


----------



## wvskeeter (Mar 26, 2014)

fishwalton said:


> I understand 2nd Place was 17 lb 13 oz. two oz. below the winner.


I was a great showing that's for sure. I'm interested in seeing how Juniper will handle such a good day. Hopefully the lake will continue to produce quality fish.


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

auguy7777 said:


> 17 lbs on Juniper? How did that happen lol? 43 boats is a lot on that lake. I almost went, but glad i didn't. Glad they had some success.


HA!! Sounds like somebody brought their own fish to the tournament.

Ive been out there 3 times in my life. Only one of those times did I catch anything and I had to throw him back. Have nearly trashed my boat and motor every time and spent more time getting off stumps than fishing.

Nope, they can have Juniper.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Lot of stumps in Juniper all right! Big heavy bass boats would have a problem outside most of the marked channels. Some of the pvc channel markers seemed to have been removed so you have to fish it a few times to learn where not to go. A while back I decided to explore from the dam to Cat Island following the western shoreline. That's a good long ways. Putt putted the outboard and got hung up 3 times, but man that western shore sure did look good. I doubt it gets much fishing pressure. Looking at all the pictures at A and W Tackle there were a heck of a lot of bass caught that day.


----------

